# FreeBSD is amazing!



## fryshke (Dec 4, 2013)

Yellow, you might remember me from here: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=26369

I'm still running the same home server with Transmission, Samba and ZFS (the ZFS pool was expanded with one extra hard drive and one was replaced, RIP). Back when I configured (starting up services and recompiling kernel) it two years ago this FreeBSD 9.0-BETA2 system was not touched since, except for occassional SSH login (with private/whatever keys, I am a pro security admin ) to check on my ZFS pool, because whole family photos are there, music, movies, etc. 

Today I needed to upgrade Transmission. Following this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/pkgng-intro.html I installed this new shiny tool, too bad it didn't run - some errors with libc versions. I upgraded the old way - with pkg_add. Transmission got screwed also with the same error. I googled how to upgrade libc - some gibberish about one system, system upgrade, yada yada. So following this I decided to upgrade my 9.0-*BETA2* to 9.2-RELEASE: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/upd ... pdate.html. So renamed my kernel.old to kernel, entered `freebsd-update -r 9.2-RELEASE upgrade`, then `freebsd-update install`. It told me to merge a bunch of files with vi, I just went `:q` through all of them. But then the command `nextboot -k GENERIC` failed.  And, well, because I didn't care, I rebooted anyways.

And while the server was rebooting I thought "oh man this is going to fail hard, how will I restore this?.. clean reinstall?..". Anyways, after a minute I tried connecting to my server with KiTTy and didn't expect much, but OH MY GOD IT ASKED FOR MY PASSPRHRASE. I entered it and logged in. Oh my gosh. I entered `uname -a`: 

```
[root@AeriePeak ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD AeriePeak 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE #0 r255898: Thu Sep 26 22:50:31 UTC 2013     root@bake.isc.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

WOOP WOOP.

I can't believe it worked. Transmission works. That pkg works too.

Good job freebsd FreeBSD.


----------



## hitest (Dec 8, 2013)

Agreed.  FreeBSD is indeed amazing.  I love the BSDs.


----------

